# Woodworking show in Seattle



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Do any of you LJs know of any other woodworking shows in the Seattle - Tacoma area besides the one at the Convention Center on April 17-19? There used to be a good one at the Puyallup Fairgrounds, but I haven't seen it on their schedule for at least 2 or 3 years. I just found out about the one in Seattle on a Woodcraft advertisment.


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

The one at the Convention Center is the one that used to be at the Puyallup Fairgrounds, it just moved to the Seattle Center this year. I've been at the last few at Puyallup, so it's been running there the last few years. I plan to be at the the woodworking show on April 17 . I'm not aware of other woodworking shows like this in the area.

Here's their web site if you want it. www.thewoodworkingshows.com


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Thanks. wonder why it never poped up by googling?? I thought it was in the fall at Puyallup. Has it always been in April?


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

As long as I can remember it's been in April, but that only goes back a few years.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Ok, thanks. My memory isn't what it should be due to a very back cse of malparatice :-((


----------

